
Are We There Yet: The Go Generics Debate - tylertreat
http://bravenewgeek.com/are-we-there-yet-the-go-generics-debate/
======
whatnotests
Oy...I don't understand why there appears to be zero overlap between people
with the skill to bring generics to Go, and the people who want generics in
Go.

This debate has gone on long enough that if it were actually going to happen,
it would have some obvious traction by now.

So...how 'bout that Swift?

~~~
konart
(If you) can (and want) doesn't mean you should. The debate is still there
because it is not something that everyone agreed on. (either the way this
should be done or if this should be done at all).

